# Hilton Head--WATERSIDE-3b/3b-Nov.28/Dec.5--$79.



## jeffwill (Oct 15, 2015)

Waterside by Spinnaker on Hilton Head.  Great location on Pope Av. next to Coligny Sq. and 2 blocks to ocean.  Walking distance to everything you need.

Free golf @ tennis package.  HUGE condos are bright, 2 master suites, and extra clean.

Will split up week into 3, 5, 7 night stays @ $79. per night.  We can even meet for the first time and overlap a night or two--- I cook, clean and play a good round of golf.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 20, 2015)

Would like to use some-- but not whole week.  PM me for a creative deal.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey if you will cook and clean for me we might have a deal! :rofl:


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 4, 2015)

Great deal---- let's work out a schedule.


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 8, 2015)

Still available for three to seven night stays.


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 15, 2015)

Still available.


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 18, 2015)

Relax after Thanksgiving for only $79. per night.


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 26, 2015)

last chance---


----------

